# Buchillustrationen



## Mil (14. September 2004)

hallo!

ich hab mal eine frage ...und ich hoffe sie passt so halbwegs hier rein 

wie werden diverse illustrationen in zb kinderbüchern hergestellt:
zb :  Illustration

freehand? photoshop? oder wird das gezeichnet oder gescannt?

weiß jemand wo man mehr über illustrationen erstellen erfahren kann?
danke euch schon mal! 

lg Mil


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. September 2004)

Hallo,

Wie Du schon sagtest, es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, solche Illustrationen
zu gestalten, einerseits mit den eingescannten Outlines und dann eine 
nachträgliche Kolorierung in einem Illustrationsprogramm wie z.B. eben
Photoshop/ Illustartor oder Freehand.
Dies ist auch das gängigste Verfahren heutzutage, da es enorm Zeit und 
Material spart. Weiterhin werden dann die "Ausmalungen" auch flächig, so dass
die typischen Schraffuren, wie man sie aus früheren Kinderbüchern kennt,
nicht auftreten.

Bei Fragen zum nachträglichen Kolorieren wirft Google eine ganze Reihe
von brauchbaren Ergebnisse raus.

Gruss Markus

P.S. Bitte in Zukunft an die Groß- und Kleinschreibung denken. Danke.


----------



## Mil (15. September 2004)

Ich danke dir für deine schnelle Antwort!

Und ich werd mich dranhalten-->Groß-und Kleinschreibung, bins nur nicht so gewöhnt. 

Lg Mil


----------

